# Ryds 435 FC



## Nico27 (3. Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen...
 Ich habe die Möglichkeit ein Boot von 1996 zu bekommen..eine RYDS 435 FC.
 Kann mir jemand etwas zu dem Boot sagen?.. Vorteile/Nachteile?
 ..oder sonstiges zu dem Boot..
 Es soll für uns als Familienboot und für mich als Angelboot dienen..
 Reichen für das Boot 20PS? |bigeyes
 bin grad für jede Hilfe dankbar.
 Lieben Gruß


----------



## Wollebre (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ryds 435 FC*

hatte selbst mehrere Jahre ein Ryds 485 bevor ich auf ein 8,4m Schiff umgestiegen bin. Tochter war flügge und wollten ausreichend Platz haben um auch darauf zu schlafen und weitere Reisen zu unternehmen.

 Wenn es auf die Ostsee (nicht nur bei spiegelglatter See) gehen sollte ist 5m minimum.
Das wäre z.B. das größere Ryds485. Beschreibung s. Ebay: 
www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/motorboot-ryds-485-ht/405138643-211-239

Die Ryds Boote sind super stabil laminiert, bieten hohen Freiboard und haben hohe Rauhwassertauglichkeit. Also keine Wabbelschüsseln....
An mein Boot hatte ich einen 40 PS AB. Fuhr damit knapp über 30km/h. Zwei 20L Tanks eingebaut die umgeschaltet werden konnten. Das reichte für einige Stunden wenn nicht nur Vollgas gefahren wurde. Mit drei Personen war ausreichend Platz. 
Nach gut fünf Jahre konnte es fast zum Kaufpreis verkauft werden. Für die kleine Differenz hatten wir echt viel Freude.


----------



## zokker (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ryds 435 FC*

Dank für die Rückmeldung.


----------

